# Is my Sub Broken?



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Klipsch 12" I have had for a couple years. After using it for a few months, my nieighbors yard got struck by lightning. A couple days later a heard pop from my stereo system (HK235). The volume of the sub had to be turned way up in order to hear the bass, and the sound does not seem as clear especially when listening to music. I am forever fiddling with the crossover and settings until I get it to sound good the that viewing but its never the same from one day to the next. 

Opinions?

Thanks
Kirby


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tested it on another receiver? That is the first thing I would do.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Kirby, sounds like the bolt took out some electronics either in the sub, or the receiver. Try hooking up another sub to the sub out of the reveiver and listen. If you can get another receiver (from the same friend), hook it up. If the sub sounds ok, it is the receiver, if it doesn't, it is the sub. It might have some warranty, so check with Klipsch. hope this helps, Dennis


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Have you tested it on another receiver? That is the first thing I would do.


Agreed. Narrow done the possibilities to where the problem is.


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. One more piece of info. The Sub was plugged into the wall, and the RX was plugged into a PureAV power filter, which was plugged into a APC battery backup. The sub still makes sound, just not like it seems to usta could...

Kirby


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm with the others, you'll just have to experiment to be sure. I think the best bet would be to take your sub to a friends house and swap it out with their sub. 

Since your sub was plugged into the outlet directly, it seems more likely that it's your sub, but a lightning strike can still potentially fry the electronics even with the protection you have.

Good luck.

JCD


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

Test #1 Complete:
Due to Black Friday I ended up ordering a new RX and bought a 10" sub for the living room. 
I am using the Sub down stairs with the old RX and it seems to be similar to before. It sounds fine but I still have to crank the gain up. When the Denon 2809 arrives, i will try both subs with it and determine the problem that way. 

Should be here tomorrow... 
thanks
kirby


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's tomorrow, did it come?

I find troubleshooting to be facinating, so I was just curious


----------

